# Where to live in Toronto help?!



## travel_bug (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi,

My husband and I are moving to Toronto in a couple of months and a looking for places to live. What areas are nice, safe and have a good vibe to them ie shops, restaurants, nightlife etc?

I won't be working straight away but my husband will be working on Bay St so he wants to have easy access to work.

Any suggestions would be fantastic because we have NO idea!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Could you provide your monthly housing budget. Apartment or house?


----------



## travel_bug (Jan 29, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Could you provide your monthly housing budget. Apartment or house?


Our budget is around $2000 per month, probably a little more for the right place.
We don't mind whether it's a house or apartment, as long as its pet friendly. Our medium sized dog is coming with us!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

travel_bug said:


> Our budget is around $2000 per month, probably a little more for the right place.
> We don't mind whether it's a house or apartment, as long as its pet friendly. Our medium sized dog is coming with us!


Your main problem will be finding a place that allows pets. Many landlords want to avoid them and the potential damage to property. You should be looking for somewhere off Danforth Avenue in the ease or off Bloor Street in the west. 
Have a looke at Apartment Toronto: Find your next Toronto apartment, rent quickly with pictures.
and 
Find a House for rent in Toronto. Toronto House rentals!

Good Luck.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

We had no problem finding a temporary rental with our medium sized dog, but indeed I hear other storries too. I know people who are paying $50/month extra because of the dog. And others had a difficult time finding a place to rent.
It's good that the dog is medium sized (compare to a big dog).


----------



## travel_bug (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok, so just an update. We have arrived in Canada and LOVE IT already! We spent two months in accommodation provided by my husbands company as our furniture was being sent by ship and took time to arrive.

We started looking for our own place in May as it was expected our furniture would arrive in time for June 1st. We used a real estate agent who had no problems finding somewhere which accepted pets.

We were proactive in arranging pet insurance which would cover any potential damages our dog could possibly cause to the home before we put in any lease applications. We also offered to pay a pet bond to show that we will be responsible tenants.

We looked at only a couple of places before we found a fabulous condo right near Fort York and the owner accepted our rental application! It was the first and only place we applied for! 

I think being honest and taking all the precautions like arranging insurance to cover damages that our dog may cause (although we hope it won't ever be needed), and offering to pay a bond helped our application by showing that we are trustworthy tenants. The fact that we also own property back in Australia and can understand what it is like to be a landlord probably also helped.

We love the area we are living in as it's close to my husbands work and also very close to the Bathurst and Haborfront streetcar lines so we can get around easily without a car. All in all, we are settling in well and are enjoying every minute of our time here!

**edit - spelling **


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

travel_bug said:


> Ok, so just an update. We have arrived in Canada and LOVE IT already! We spent two months in accommodation provided by my husbands company as our furniture was being sent by ship and took time to arrive.
> 
> We started looking for our own place in May as it was expected our furniture would arrive in time for June 1st. We used a real estate agent who had no problems finding somewhere which accepted pets.
> 
> ...


So pleased to learn that you are happily settled and enjoying life in Toronto.


----------

